# 2011 IFBB Europa Super Show Dallas Results



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2011)

*2011 IFBB Europa Super Show Dallas Results*

*Mens Open Results*

1. Toney Freeman (USA)
2. Ed Nunn (USA)
3. Shawn Rhoden (USA)
4. Mark Alvisi (USA)
5. Mike Liberatore (USA)
6. Moe Bannout (Lebanon)
7. Constantinos Demetriou (Australia)
8. Martin Kjellstrom (Sweden)
9. Zaher Moukahal (UAE)
10. Antonio Jose Morales Vidal (Spain)
11. Grigori Atoyan (USA)
12. Clarence DeVis (Belguim)
13. Oscar Dexter (Tahiti)
14. Phil Von Kaenel (Switzerland)
15. Manuel Lomeli (Mexico)
16. Heinz Senior (USA)
16. Jerry Nicholls (Barbados)

*Mens 202lb and Under Results*

1. Gaetano Cisterino (USA)
2. Fernando Noronha (Brazil)
3. Tricky Jackson (USA)
4. Marvin Ward (USA)
5. Derik Farnsworth (USA)
6. Ahmad Ahmad (Sweden)
7. Angel Rangel Vargas (Mexico)
8. Leonardo Pacheco (USA)
9. Benjamin Parra (Mexico)
10. Omar Borelli (Argentina)
11. PD Devers (USA)
12. Lance Johnson (USA)
13. John Arendsz (Aruba)
14. Gerardo Cabrera (Mexico)
15. Dave Goodin (USA)
16. Randy Jackson Sr. (USA)
DNP. Juan Marquez

*Bikini Results*

1. Natalie Pennington (USA)
2. Jessica Jessie (USA)
3. Sonia Gonzales (USA)
4. Dianna Dahlgren (USA)
5. Jessica Anderson (USA)
6. Cristina Vujnich (USA)
7. Amanda Duncan (USA)
8. Talia Terese Crowell (USA)
9. Brook Mora (USA)
10. Janet Harding (USA)
11. Dayna Maleton (USA)
12. Jennifer Andrews (USA)
13. Nicole Coleman (USA)
14. Taylor Matheny (USA)
15. Christie Marquez (USA)

*Figure Results*

1. Ava Cowan (USA)
2. Deena Walsh (USA)
3. Ella Horton (USA)
4. Heather Dees (USA)
5. Jami DeBernard (USA)
6. Alea Suarez (USA)
7. Julie Ann Kulla (USA)
8. Charmayne Jackson (USA)
9. Candice Houston (USA)
10. Kimberly Sheppard (USA)
11. Catherine Holland (USA)
12. Josie Zamora (USA)
13. Kavvy Sonhos (USA)
14. Michelle Bates (USA)
15. Danielle Kifer (USA)
16. Rebecca Bowers (USA)
17. Tivisay Briceno (USA)
17. Clarissa Castaneda (El Salvador)
17. Soleivi Hernandez (USA)
17. Georgina Lona (Mexico)
17. Benincia Lopez (USA)
17. Tamee Marie (USA)
17. Vicki Nixon (USA)
17. Marie Pierre Ripert (France)
17. Elvimar Sanchez (Venezuela)


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 14, 2011)

x man very nice!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 14, 2011)

I had nunn winning it, but I guess the judges preferred mass


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 14, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## bigbenj (Aug 14, 2011)

Nunn's new nickname is Toney Jr.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 14, 2011)

Nohe, the Rx Muscle wrap-up was that Nunn won the back shots but that Freeman was fuller and took the front and side shots. They mentioned Nunn's thin pecs and guessed that perhaps he dehydrated too much?

It was close and Nunn and the X-Man are both lucky Rhoden wasn't dialed in a percentage more. He looked insane, imo.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, the competition was very close. I'm just more of a fan of condition is all. 
And rhoden can put on 15-20 more lbs to his physique and still not ruin his lines. Mark my words, with 5-10 more pounds of muscle, and dialed in conditioning, rhoden will be nearly untouchable.


----------

